

Why the 'Open' Office is a Hotbed of Stress - city41
http://ideas.time.com/2012/08/15/why-the-open-office-is-a-hotbed-of-stress/?hpt=op_t1

======
jfb
This accords with my experience; there is no ideal working environment.
Culture and the personal composition of the office has much more to do with
how successful an office will be than the layout.

That said, I found having an office to be hugely superior to sitting in a room
with everybody else. Having a door to close makes all the difference in the
world.

